# Bailey- Conifer Snowpack?



## nemi west (Jun 22, 2006)

Im up in summit and wanted to mt bike at the bailey takeout this monday.

Whats the snow like.... its been warm and sunny down low with the same for the next few days. So.... has the snow sublimated down there enough foe a mt bike ride?


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

Went 4-wheeling around there the other day and it was fine around Bailey and Conifer with just a light dusting and the occasional snow patch in the shadowy areas. Up higher (like Webster Pass and Guanella pass) its definitely pretty snowy for mountain biking. It did snow a couple days after I went out, but it also has been pretty warm lately too. Hope that helps.

JH


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

In the foothills, like at mt falcon, there is too much snow for me to take out the bike. We got a pretty nice shot of snow last Monday. If you're just looking for a mountain bike fix, maybe the S. Side of Green Mtn?


----------

